# Gear Flu: How many of you get it?



## Cardinal (Sep 20, 2006)

This is annoying.  I started taking some Prop on Monday and now on Wednesday my immune system seems to have gone haywire.  Sore throat, chills, hot face, runny nose starting.  Need for more sleep...dehydration.  Could be a sinus infection but seems too conincidental.

How many of you get this frequently when you start using a particular steroid?  It has happened to me a few times now.  What do you normally use as preventative or treatment measures?

-Cardinal


----------



## Deeznuts (Sep 20, 2006)

Don't know a terrible amount in this section of the forums, but I don't think sore throat is one of the symptoms of "test flu".

From what i've read, propinate, is the most painfull ester of test post injection which can sometimes result in fever, cold sweats, etc. but the sore throat and runny nose lead me to believe the change of seasons may just be activating your allergies.

I'm going through the same thing right now, but no drugs.


----------



## aceshigh (Sep 20, 2006)

i got it last cycle it lasted 2 days but i felt like shit for that 2 days


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 20, 2006)

Holy shite.  I never knew about this "gear flu."  

God bl3ss the internet.


----------



## Trouble (Sep 20, 2006)

*Avoiding Gear Flu-like Symptoms*

The problem is associated with gear swamping and blocking normal production of PTH (parathyroid hormone) in the thymus, as result of gear inhibition of vitamin D3 action in liver.  A shift in calcium ion balance in kidney tubule goes along with this condition.

A potential remedy is to use vitamin A and D capsule in double doses for a short period before starting a cycle.

This problem is probably more prevalent in winter and fall, when light levels fall off and vitamin D3 levels cause minor deficiencies.

Therefore, I also recommend that those of you who get these symptoms should also use a light box.

Lightbox therapy is commonly used to fight seasonal affective disorder (SAD), thought to cause seasonal depression in winter months in cloudy parts of the country where low light levels predominate for long periods (like here in wet part of the Pacific Northwest).

Pretty damn sure of this conclusion - that vitamin D3 levels are low in those who experience this condition, and that short (not sure how long, say 4-5 days) of double dosing of vitamin D with concurrent use of a light box may avoid this condition.

Would be nice to have a few of you who have experienced this problem with test prop try this approach and report back in this thread.


----------



## largepkg (Sep 20, 2006)

I've experienced it but I live in Florida. You know "the sunshine state". Also, I have and still take copious amounts of vitamins due to my condition so I'm not sure this helps you Trouble?


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 20, 2006)

Test flu is especially common with prop. What dose are you using cardinal? Lowering the dose usually helps those I've spoken to about it. Then you can slowly work back up. Try the vitamin D and let us know how it works. I got a buddy who is always waring with the test flu.


----------



## Trouble (Sep 20, 2006)

Depends on your sleep habits, Lrgpkg (do I know you from M2?).  You need sleep to metabolize vitamin D3 correctly in the brain / endocrine tissue.  Screw with sleep habits, don't matter how much vitamin D you take, it won't be adequately metabolized. Being in a sunny locations and getting adequate direct sunlight doses are two different items.  

As Pirate! mentions, sides are dose dependent as well.  And I have no idea how much vitamin A and D you are taking and what you liver lipid profile looks like.  Higher cholesterol and LDL plasma concentrations, present in liver. mess with the P450 enzymes that are key catalytic steps in the biosynthesis of vitamin D.


----------



## largepkg (Sep 21, 2006)

My sleep habits are fairly normal. 7-8 hours sleep per night, and good quality at that. I would need to look back at my records for my lipids (I know they were withing the normal ranges) but I do know my total cholesterol was 116.

Interestingly enough it only happened while I ran Sust and I've only run it once. I'm assuming now that the prop was the culprit.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 21, 2006)

Never and I use everything


----------



## Trouble (Sep 21, 2006)

Right, your observed lack of sides is consistant with your lack of need for much, if any, pct.   Variation in nuclear receptor expression for a variety of receptors has been shown to be significant from person to person.  Its what makes pharmacological response to drugs vary so much.  Analogous situation to AAS when thrown into the mix of diet and training.

Thats why there is no one recipe for recommending the 'best' AAS compounds, nor for reasonable prediction of reaction to them...beyond the certainty of adequate maturity (endocrine function), degree of physical preparation (years of training), long period of solid diet control (good glucose tolerance) and adequate physical conditioning (cardiovascular conditioning) are needed for optimal returns (retained gains with reduces sides, if they occur) against risks assumed in using AAS.


----------



## GFR (Sep 21, 2006)

Steroids mess with your immune system big time, that is why I think the always on cycle thing is very stupid. When using steroids you have to take extra care to keep your hands clean and never touch your face esp when in public. Vitamins and all that can help but nothing is better than just keeping clean and staying away from filthy children and other peoples  germs.


----------



## Trouble (Sep 21, 2006)

LOL!!!

Your education is showing, Foreman!  Just wait until you have a few advanced courses in medical and environmental microbiology!

You will be MUCH more paranoid!!!   (laughing pretty hard as I type this, but its sadly true..no more swimming in pools, and def no hot tubs!  I push open doors in public places, ass first, to avoid touching door handles.  I limit use of public restrooms.  Blah blah blah.).  

Interesting comment on increased susceptibility to infection waith AAS use.

Really, you know, its geared (forgive the pun) by how well your liver and gut function together.  

Here's a really, really interesting fact: you have far better odds of avoiding serious  bacterial and viral contagion, if you have  a healthy gut microflora, supported by diet and sleep hygiene, than if you use physical precautions.

Ever wonder why some folks never get sick, no matter how heavy the exposure load?  Now you know.

Food for thought.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 21, 2006)

I've gotten it before but it has never affected my throat, and honestly I can't recall ever hearing anyone report that.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 21, 2006)

Maybe you got some bad gear.


----------



## Cardinal (Sep 23, 2006)

Interesting comments.  Based on those comments I have to question whether gear flu is an issue here for me or not.  I just think starting prop was a contributing factor somehow.  The chills and feverish feeling, slight nausea, and body weakness went away within two days.  So that seems consistent with what I have experienced in the past wrt gear flu.

But the sore throat has persisted oddly yet without a runny nose really developing at all!  That is wholly inconsistent with the gear being an issue imo. I started with about 100mg prop eod and will likely reduce the dose.  The sore throat is concerning me a little though since it is not consistent with what I have experienced in the past.  I also seem to have a couple of white cold sores on and under my tongue.  My tongue seems a little inflamed at the back.  It is not a really bad sore throat like strep or anything, more of an inflamation feeling that makes it hurt on one side or the other.


----------



## adrenaline (Sep 23, 2006)

I've only got it using sustanon and nothing else. That was also the last time i used sustanon.. totally over-rated it is.


----------



## Trouble (Sep 23, 2006)

Maybe I should clarify.

In those who are susceptible, blockade of the vitamin D receptor in liver fucks pretty hard with your immune system, at least at first, until the body compensates for the sudden release of cytokines and immunoglobins (if you have had recurrent infections before).  Respiratory tract opportunistic infection could arise if there is another irritation present, or you have been under recent stress of some kind (which is probably why Mudge has't heard it mentioned before).  The small white sores are certainly indicative of small localized infection, as is the throat irritation sans post nasal discharge.

Are they related?  Probably; sudden immune system response shift from AAS may have increased the rigor of infection response.  It only becomes a significant problem if the infection/symptoms don't subside in a few days.


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 23, 2006)

Sounds like you're sick, bro. Whatever the mechansim, a rapid influx of exogonous testosterone can definitely weaken the immune system. The symptoms that persist are not from the "test flu".


----------



## Cardinal (Sep 28, 2006)

Yep, I am sick.  Already gave it to one other person.  The gear probably just weakened my immune system and made it easier for me to contract.


----------



## Bangout (Apr 10, 2008)

*Forum Newbie*

Hello all! Im new to the board but I too have just fallen ill with the test flu...I'm running Enanthate250/EQ300. DId my first shot last night and I'm a mess today! So sick, shivering, lightheaded...no appetite it's awful. I've run the same cycle before and never got sick from it but maybe it has to do with the 4 hours of sleep that i got last night? I'm hoping that's the case...It's the same gear (technically Enhanced Labs) so I'm not sure what's up. Oh well wish me luck and I'll update when I feel better!


----------



## Bangout (Apr 11, 2008)

So I'm feeling much better today...basically all the symptoms have passed so I'm psyched! Hopefully with shot #2 coming on saturday I won't get any additional symptoms. So wish me luck...oh ya Im doing 10 weeks of Enanthate250/EQ300...2X per week.


----------

